# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Vấn đề về biến tần và tốc độ motor

## Thaihamy

Em có 3 máy cnc đang chạy, 2 cai chạy bình thường. Cái còn lại tốc độ spin thay đổi nhanh chậm liên tục. E nhìn biến tần thấy số hz liên tục lên xuống từ 40hz tới 150hz. Trong khi đó biến tần e chỉnh để 115hz. Nó chỉ mới bị như vậy ngay hom qua. Còn trước giờ chạy các file đều bình thường. Có phải hư biến tần ko

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác điều khiển biến tần bằng bàn phím, biến trở hay ncstudio. Nếu điều khiển bằng nc thì xem lại có nhiễu đường tín hiệu điều khiển biến tần ko ạ. Đường analog ấy. Nếu ko nhiễu thì có thể do bob hỏng mất phần pwm 0-10v dẫn đến điện áp ra ko ổn định làm biến tần thay đổi tần số liên tục

----------


## Thaihamy

Mình điều khiển bằng biieen trở

----------


## GORLAK

Bác thay biến trở mới nhe, tìm loại tốt chút, lâu ngày bề mặt than chì nó hư, gây bệnh như vậy.

----------


## vanminh989

các bác cho em hỏi à nếu điều khiển bằng biến trở thì không có sự tương tác giữa gcode và biến tần à, khi nào mình đk bằng biến trở thì mình ra vặn chỉnh tăng giảm tần số à ?

----------


## ducduy9104

> các bác cho em hỏi à nếu điều khiển bằng biến trở thì không có sự tương tác giữa gcode và biến tần à, khi nào mình đk bằng biến trở thì mình ra vặn chỉnh tăng giảm tần số à ?


chuẩn rồi bác

----------

vanminh989

----------

